# Assassin's Creed: Verfilmung soll Fans absolut zufriedenstellen



## MichaelBonke (28. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Assassin's Creed: Verfilmung soll Fans absolut zufriedenstellen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Assassin's Creed: Verfilmung soll Fans absolut zufriedenstellen


----------



## Grelldor (28. Dezember 2015)

"Assassin's Creed: Verfilmung soll Fans in jeder Beziehung zufriedenstellen" 

So wie die Spiele, oder wie? Die Story interessiert doch seit AC III kein Aas mehr...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Dezember 2015)

Immerhin, da bekommt man wieder Desmond Miles' Geschichte zu sehen, was mir ja schon lange sehr fehlt.


----------



## ego1899 (28. Dezember 2015)

"Zufriedenstellen" xD
Klingt ja sehr vielversprechend.


----------



## FalloutEffect (28. Dezember 2015)

Computerspiele und Filme werden nie Freunde. Fassbender weisst hoffentlich was er tut, aber solange Uwe Boll nicht im Regiestuhl sitzt, muss er sich keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## nigra (28. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe ja starke Bedenken, da sich für das Drehbuch nicht sonderlich viel  Zeit genommen wurde.
Mit Ezios Geschichte hätten sie eine perfekte Vorlage gehabt. Daraus hätte man sogar einen 3-Teiler machen können. Ich verstehe nicht, warum da eine kpmplett neue Handlung zusammengeschustert werden musste.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Dezember 2015)

Verstehe ich auch nicht. Die Ezio-Triolgie hätte mehr als genügend Stoff für einen Film von 2-2,5 h geboten. Und das ganze ohne langweilig zu sein, wenn gut verfilmt.


----------



## Amelius01 (28. Dezember 2015)

*'Assassin's Creed: Verfilmung soll Fans absolut zufriedenstellen'

*Das wird sich sehen lassen!
Aber ich gehe da ohne große Erwartungen rein, denn bis jetzt gab es keine gute Spieleverfilmung.


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Dezember 2015)

wenn er ähnlich gut wird, wie Prince of Persia damals, bin ich zufrieden


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Dezember 2015)

Amelius01 schrieb:


> denn bis jetzt gab es keine gute Spieleverfilmung.


Ich fand Prince of Persia, Silent Hill, Hitman, Tomb Raider (zumindest der erste) und Doom durchaus gut.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Dezember 2015)

Auch der 2. TR-Film war nicht schlecht. Nicht überragend aber auch nicht schlecht....


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Dezember 2015)

auch recht gut waren die 2 animierten (und nur die) Resi-Streifen Degeneration und Damnation. Dagegen waren die Real-Filme ziemlich mies


----------



## MichaelG (28. Dezember 2015)

Och nix gegen Milla. Sind nun keine Oscar-verdächtigen Streifen aber auch nicht soo schlecht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Dezember 2015)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> auch recht gut waren die 2 animierten (und nur die) Resi-Streifen Degeneration und Damnation. Dagegen waren die Real-Filme ziemlich mies


Jupp. Ich mag die Milla - so gut sie heute noch aussehen mag - in der Rolle als Zombie-Schlächterin einfach nicht. Die Filme sind zwar nettes SFX-Action-Kino, mit Resi-Horror hat das aber nix zu tun.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Dezember 2015)

Also der Prince of Persia Film zum Beispiel der war für mich absolut in Ordnung. Wenn es diese Qualität erreicht, wäre ich schon zufrieden.


----------



## Worrel (29. Dezember 2015)

> Verfilmung soll Fans in jeder Beziehung zufriedenstellen.


Mal ganz doof gefragt: Was ist daran jetzt besonders? *Jeder *Film soll doch sein Zielpublikum begeistern und nicht mit der Motivation in die Produktion gehen, das jetzt mal _so richtig_ zu versemmeln.


----------

